

Show HN: Email Tip Bot – send bitcoin with email - christiangenco
http://emailtipbot.com

======
christiangenco
Developer here. This is a prerelease to HN to test out before I publish it
further, so there may still be some rough edges and edge cases I'm not
handling beautifully.

I'll be damned if this isn't one of the most secure things I've ever made,
though.

Please let me know if you encounter any issues or have ideas to improve the
service!

